# PAY children to go to school!



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.

  Like it or not, we live in a push button instant gratification world.  And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.

  But what if children were actually paid to go to school.  They would likely do better.  It doesn't have to be a lot like an adult would expect.  And if I was paid, I could have gone to the movies every day if I wanted.  Or buy other things.  Which would stimulate the economy.  Or maybe they could save their money to buy something more expensive.  Such as maybe a birthday present for mom.  It would also get children used to the whole work ethic thing.  They do school WORK and get a salary for it.

  This should extend even to college.  Where we would pay them even more to go.  So they might be able to afford to drive or take girls on dates.  In taking this route, more would be likely to go to college.  And having more college educated people would be good for society on the whole.

  Also, I have heard that this country has a shortage of nurses.  Well pay these students a little more if necessary to go into that line of study.  Though once that shortage is solved, that increased pay would be less.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 6, 2018)

This is a joke, right? This is a joke thread...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 6, 2018)

And to think I used to have to hustle for my beer money...


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2018)

We do pay them to go to school.  We pay them with room and board, clothing, computers, video games, phones, bikes, toys, comic books, model kits, trading cards, and cars.

Going to school is an awesome job and you still get paid even if you suck at it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 6, 2018)

fandango said:


> I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> 
> Like it or not, we live in a push button instant gratification world.  And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.
> 
> ...



* And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing? *

I wish they could go through for nothing.
Here in Chicago we waste...err...invest more than $15,000 per year per student to try to educate these little punks (and illegal alien punks). You want us to hand them cash on top of that?

What are you some kind of moron?


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> ...



  I'm surprised that you didn't try to bring up the usual "Who's going to pay for it" BS.  Also, what portion of that $15,000 goes into the student's pockets.  If we paid them, they might have some incentive to learn.  As for the illegals, it wouldn't bother me if they stuck a stick of dynamite up the ass of each one and lit it.  As for the negroes, even paying them might not help.  For one reason, their species is probably too stupid.  Also, I was watching some program once about inner city negro students.  The few who actually did well in school would often be bullied or picked on by other negro students for "acting White."


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

hjmick said:


> This is a joke, right? This is a joke thread...



  There is indeed a joke going on around here.  That joke is you.


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

fncceo said:


> We do pay them to go to school.  We pay them with room and board, clothing, computers, video games, phones, bikes, toys, comic books, model kits, trading cards, and cars.
> 
> Going to school is an awesome job and you still get paid even if you suck at it.



  Their parents provide many of those things.  Not the government.  Neither is that the same thing as an actual salary.  For the children to do with as they wish.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2018)

fandango said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > We do pay them to go to school.  We pay them with room and board, clothing, computers, video games, phones, bikes, toys, comic books, model kits, trading cards, and cars.
> ...



Most people don't get paid by the government and they seem to make it just fine.

I tell you what ... give kids a government stipend, paid directly to their accounts, and parents can bill them for everything they provide ... see how far that $15,000 a year goes.


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



  Well the children WOULD be paid by the government.  And the whole idea isn't about "making it" in any way.  It is just some incentive.  I think it's time that you stopped expecting all those children to do school WORK for free.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2018)

fandango said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



I think it's already been established that they aren't doing it for _free_.  I prefer to stick with the time-tested and well-established method for motivating children to excel in school.


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



  You think wrong.  It hasn't been established.  You were talking about things that children would receive anyway.  Regardless of what they did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 6, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*Also, what portion of that $15,000 goes into the student's pockets. * 

None of it. They're young idiots, what have they done to deserve to get paid?
They're lucky we don't force them to pay back the $15K/year after they graduate.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 6, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Sister Mary Stigmata!!!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2018)

It's a great idea to get kids dependent on the government teat as early as possible.  How can government be expected to control people if those people don't need the government to survive?


----------



## fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  They get none of it.  I need say no more.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't know... Something about the pink plastic ruler just does not instill fear like it should...


----------



## harmonica (Jul 6, 2018)

....I thought in my city some years ago, they gave out ''high priced'' items to public school kids for stuff like showing up for the first day of school/not missing too many days/etc 
...bullshit....they need to be doing their school work for nothing ..it's the parents' responsibility that they go and do well
..this is just like MObama's lunch policy--looks good on paper, but doesn't work in reality


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Something about the pink plastic ruler just does not instill fear like it should...



Depends on what she does with it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 6, 2018)

Please put this in the rubber room where it belongs. 

The world is going to see it and realize the mods are retarded, if you don't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 6, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



Sorry, bud, no one is going to pay you just because you haven't finished school yet.
If you want to buy weed, you'll have to get a job like the rest of us.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 6, 2018)

Pay kids that can get A's and B's on tests without going to class.  Then save money on teacher's salaries because the kids don't need them.


----------



## initforme (Jul 7, 2018)

In a sense it makes sense.  We have a capitalist society where the dollar is king and is first and foremost what this country represents.   Then we want kids to work hard without pay.   It goes against american values....working hard for low or little pay.   A minimum wage hob entails very little productivity from a worker.  A high wage entails more production.   Pay rate always equates to how hard one should work.   But I'm school......now I don't really buy it but working hard for no wage is anti capitalism.   The harder I work the more I must be paid.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unpleasant.
> 
> you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.
> 
> ...


*If Students Aren't Paid, They Aren't Worth Anything*

By humiliating, depressing, and taking any normal human motivation away from their future employees, Capitalism is crippled and often barely manages to limp along.  The destruction is completed with the opposite effect of financing and inspiring all and only the children of the upper classes, putting mediocre heirs in superior positions.  

Unless the top students from every economic class get the same high allowance and paid-up tuition in college that all the richkids get, we should make sure that those spoiled brats never graduate to wreck things for the next 40 years.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> ...


*Those Who Invented All Weapons Will Someday Get Revenge for Your Insults and Ingratitud*

Morons like you are jealous of smartkids and want to see them suffer.  And those wasteful programs that you've been tricked into believing are sincere are forced on us intentionally by the agents of the rich who pretend to be democrats.  But you love those spoiled brats so much that you will never believe that the modern Democrats' sole purpose is to make government look bad so you'll vote for their anti-government fraternity brothers.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke, right? This is a joke thread...
> ...


*Whirled Wad of Wub*

The IQ-haters are playing a typical Netwit trick.  In the hopes of convincing others in their herd, whatever threatens their smug and slavish stupidity is called "absurd and not worth making a rational comment on."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 7, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


*College Is an Obsolete Aristocratic Institution*

"I tell you what" (bully blowhard phrase, meaning "I tell you what my Masters tell me to tell you").  Take away all allowances from Preppies and preach the same "do it on your own" bullying you tell to real Americans.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 7, 2018)

fncceo said:


> It's a great idea to get kids dependent on the government teat as early as possible.  How can government be expected to control people if those people don't need the government to survive?


*I'm Hip to Your House-Slave Hypocrisy*

The Plutes' bootlickers have no problem with the mooching rich kids being totally dependent on their Daddies for their self-identity and prosperity all their lives.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> As for the illegals, it wouldn't bother me if they stuck a stick of dynamite up the ass of each one and lit it. As for the negroes, even paying them might not help. For one reason, their species is probably too stupid.




And that right there tells me all I need to know about you. Just another ignorant, racist POS. The next time you post anything worthy of serious consideration will be the first time. Now, run along little boy and crawl back under that rock from whence you came... You are dismissed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 7, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



Which smart kids?


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ....I thought in my city some years ago, they gave out ''high priced'' items to public school kids for stuff like showing up for the first day of school/not missing too many days/etc
> ...bullshit....they need to be doing their school work for nothing ..it's the parents' responsibility that they go and do well
> ..this is just like MObama's lunch policy--looks good on paper, but doesn't work in reality



  No.  They should be getting paid to do school work.  Do you disagree with the "work" part in school "work?"  Are you a slave owner?  Explain to me your justification for anybody to "work" with no compensation.  Also, I had to "work" to get an education.  I should have been paid for it.  Because after I left school, it didn't pay off for me then either.  And learning to read and write didn't do much good either.  Especially when it comes to writing things at political forums.  Because most people are too stupid to understand the truth.  Or don't want to understand it.  Or just can't handle the truth.  I would have been better off by showing my true superiority by not learning to reade or write at all.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Please put this in the rubber room where it belongs.
> 
> The world is going to see it and realize the mods are retarded, if you don't.



  Ah.  Another slaver I see.  You too expect children to do school "work" for no compensation.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

hjmick said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > As for the illegals, it wouldn't bother me if they stuck a stick of dynamite up the ass of each one and lit it. As for the negroes, even paying them might not help. For one reason, their species is probably too stupid.
> ...



  It pleases me that I displeased you.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> Pay kids that can get A's and B's on tests without going to class.  Then save money on teacher's salaries because the kids don't need them.



  Knowledge isn't genetically encoded.  It is something that has to be learned.  So to get A's and B's on tests, they will stikk have to do book "work" to do so.  So why do you think they should do such work for free.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....I thought in my city some years ago, they gave out ''high priced'' items to public school kids for stuff like showing up for the first day of school/not missing too many days/etc
> ...


..so, if they don't go to school, they will be stupid 
if they go to school and learn, they can get a good job
college graduates earn more
they are getting something for their [  hahahaha  ] ''work 
the parents pay for the schools....so we should pay them back??!!!?? !!?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....I thought in my city some years ago, they gave out ''high priced'' items to public school kids for stuff like showing up for the first day of school/not missing too many days/etc
> ...


how much should they get??


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



  You are the moron.  VERY few people are intelligent to any phenomenal degree.  So what you say is just about meaningless.  Also, I heard of one child once who was trained by his parents to be a genius.  As a young teenager he was giving a lecture on fourth dimensional mathematics.  Where at times he would laugh inappropriately.  He ended up having a nervous breakdown and spent the rest of his days collecting subway tokens.  He deserved some serious pay for all the work he had to do studying.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  The workplace is rife with people who had to pat for an education.  But were unable to get a good job afterward.  So they at least should have been paid for all their wasted work learning.  Next, we should pay students for the work they have to do learning.  That is all.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  That would depend on what value you place on them getting an education.  And I would give them different pay depending on what grade they are in.  For a child in kintergarden, how does $1.00 an hour sound.  For a child in 8th grade, how about $5.00 an hour.  Etc.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Please put this in the rubber room where it belongs.
> ...



No, actually I'm about as anti-compulsory education as one can get. I don't believe the feds should have anything whatever to do with education....

I expect children to be educated by their parents as their parents see fit. 

I take it you're one of the *child's rights* advocates we see around here quite frequently. The ones who think that children should be treated as adults be allowed to vote, be allowed to have sex, not be subjected to curfew and all that...


----------



## harmonica (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


where are they getting the $$$$$ from?


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  Like it or not, you are unlikely to get away from "complusory."  In many countries, parents put their children to work.  Also, their whole reason for having so many is as a form of social security in their old age.  Selling children may even stillo be going on.  In times past, it wasn't unknown for parents to castrate male children to make them eunichs.  Because as such, they had more value as a slave.

  But we have the intelligence and means to pay children for the school "work" they do.  After all, isn't that what capitalism is all about?  You do work and you get paid.  Why should children be treated any differently in that regard.

  Next, the role of government (at least on paper) is to rule the citizens of their country for the common good.  The country isn't the parent's job.  So education shouldn't be left up to them.  Though if that is what they want to do, they can.  But time spent doing so isn't going to clean floor or cook meals.  Or earn the parent money that in turn will benefit the children.

  Next, no.  Children shouldn't be allowed to vote.  As for sex, as long as it isn't with an adult, that is debatable.  And having to have a curfew or the other restrictions that children normally have would also apply.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


what if they don't get good grades because they are ''mentally challenged''? or what if they are just lazy and don't study?


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  Where does anybody ever get any money from.  For things like the military, police, fire department, etc.  You simply figure out a way to get it.  For example, I was watching a documentary called "Sicko."  They were talking to some English diplomat about how they pay for universal health care.  He said that in times of war, they are able to come up with the money for war.  So why in times of peace should they be unable to come up with the money to pay for universal health care.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


People who work.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


Lol..like I said..

He expects people who work to support themselves and their families to just cough it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*Where does anybody ever get any money from. For things like the military, police, fire department, etc. You simply figure out a way to get it.  *

Excellent idea!!
You should use your own money to implement this wonderful plan.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  For the "mentally challenged," their education would truly be for their own benefit.  Because whatever education they get isn't going to be of much use to anybody else.  Despite that, they should still be paid.  Just not as much as other students.  Next, if their grades aren't good enough, they wouldn't receive as much pay.  But what I would try first is to give everybody a raise.  If that doesn't do the trick, maybe the problem lies with the schools expectations.

  Also, I was watching a documentary called "Where to invade."  In it they talked about studentts in Finland.  I don't know how such things are decided.  But their students are said to be the most highly educated in the world.  (If not that, at least amongst the top three)  The way they did it is to elminate homework.  Which would seem counterintuitive, but it worked.  Apart from being fair, paying children to go to school to get the same results couldn't hurt.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  What I said is what I said.  make of it what you will.


----------



## fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  You are what they would call a jackoff.  In paying for universal health care in England, that isn't how it was done.  So why would you think what you said is how it should be done to pay children for their school "work."  Do me a favor and don't reply.  Go haunt somebody else's thread.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


Don't worry, I will.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



* In paying for universal health care in England, that isn't how it was done. *

Their healthcare system is collapsing.

*So why would you think what you said is how it should be done to pay children for their school "work."*

Your "idea" is moronic.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



I nominate you to pay for the plan as well.

I have a 14 y.o. and a 15 y.o. You go ahead and pay them to attend school.

Make sure it's enough for them to support families of 4 and rent a 3 bedroom house. Isn't that the gold standard for minimum wage you guys maintain?

They attend school 9 hours a day, and probably devote an hour a day and 3 hours on the weekends to homework..pay them for that as well. 

And since it's over 40 hours a week, you'll have to pay them overtime.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Crap this is a good idea. He pays the kids, and I take their money. Because they're my kids, they belong to me (as per the progressive abortion argument).


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 8, 2018)

In Colorado the illegal assholes get free schooling, free school uniforms ,free breakfast ,lunch, and after school dinner ,even free lunches on summer break, while there worthless illegal parents live in section 8 free housing ,free medical, welfare ,food stamps.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Nova78 said:


> In Colorado the illegal assholes get free schooling, free school uniforms ,free breakfast ,lunch, and after school dinner ,even free lunches on summer break, while there worthless illegal parents live in section 8 free housing ,free medical, welfare ,food stamps.


some of them [ Americans ] get free lunches/breakfast
...now, I know it helps the kids learn better to get a good breakfast/etc, but that should be the parents' responsibility--not mine !!!...so I am paying for other kids' food ! BS
..I thought the illegals were getting to pay only state tuition instead of out-of-state tuition in Kalifornia?


> While many states with higher immigrant populations, upwards of 21 with the inclusion of University of Maine last week, provide in-state tuition for undocumented students, either at the state or institutional level, recently proposed legislation in some states would rescind these policies.


unbelievable
In-State Tuition for Undocumented Students: 2017 State-Level Analysis


> There are many sound economic and public good incentives to provide in-state tuition to undocumented immigrants for states.  As detailed in a 2010 data-driven study by Stella M. Flores of Vanderbilt University, foreign-born students in states with in-state tuition policies, in this case, specifically Latinx/a/o students who represent a significant portion of undocumented students, are more likely to enroll in college than those in states without these policies in place


*NO SHIT!!!*
so would LEGAL Americans!!! 
people will pay for things--for LESS $$$$!!!!!
and these smarties did a study on this


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



   The only way I see it making a difference if it was merit based.
You get good grades you get a little money,you dont,you get nothing.

Not that I find the idea acceptable.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Who says their health care system is collapsing.  The same kind of morons who say there is no human caused global warming?  And any problems they may be having with their health care system is most likely due to them leting all those sand negroes (can I say "nigers" around here?) they stupidly let into their country.

  Next, the only thing that might make my idea "moronic" is when so many things are made in other countries. Otherwise, unless the children put their pay into a bank, it would just go back into our economy.  I already brought up the universal health care that most developed countries provide for free.  (You would be surprised by some of the countries that do so)  Well paying children for their school "work" would cost far less.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  As I basically told todd, you are fukin high!  In the countries that provide universal health care, they didn't do so by having any single person pay for it all.  So paying children for their school "work" couldn't be done by me alone either.

  Next, I wasn't talking about paying them what an adult would expect.  You would have to be stupid to think that an 8th grader would need anything even close to that kind of money.

  As for homework, I say fuck it.  If you were following along, you may have seen what I told somebody about students in Finland.  They are said to be the most educated students in the world.  Or at least in the top three.  And when they do tests, they aren't given multiple boxes to check for the answers.  They give the answers.  How did they do all that? They did away with homework!


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Crap this is a good idea. He pays the kids, and I take their money. Because they're my kids, they belong to me (as per the progressive abortion argument).



  No.  You wouldn't be allowed to take their money.  It wouldn't be all that much anyway.  Now if they wanted to give it to you, that would be a different manner.  And you would have to give them a pretty good reason for doing so.  Because greed probably effects children as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Crap this is a good idea. He pays the kids, and I take their money. Because they're my kids, they belong to me (as per the progressive abortion argument).
> ...


So you do maintain that children be *emancipated* from their parents. 

That's what I thought. 

Blech.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


people always bring up countries with very small populations compared to the US
you can't do that--it's not a good analogy
that's much easier to enact for these small populations
Finland population 5.5 mil..US 300 mil
etc


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

School is the profession of children. They are paid for their full involvement in that education by being given food, clothing and shelter by their parents. 

I know for certain that if either I or my brothers had decided we weren’t going to give 100% to our educational activities we’d have lost the food, shelter, etc... provided by our parents.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nova78 said:


> In Colorado the illegal assholes get free schooling, free school uniforms ,free breakfast ,lunch, and after school dinner ,even free lunches on summer break, while there worthless illegal parents live in section 8 free housing ,free medical, welfare ,food stamps.



  Yes.  It would be helpful to get rid of the illegals and PAY our children for their school work.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Yes.  It would be helpful to get rid of the illegals and PAY our children for their school work.



They get paid through a combination of the info they learn and the food, clothing and shelter they are provided at no cost.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  I have no problem with it being merit based to some degree.  But those who don't do well shouldn't receive nothing.  When they see those who do well dressing nicer or doing more with the money they get, that will give those who don't do as well to do better.  Also, I wouldn't want to see schools requiring standards that almost nobody could reach.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



  If a small country can do anything, it would have to be just as easy for a large country to do.  It is only a matter of scale.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anathema said:


> School is the profession of children. They are paid for their full involvement in that education by being given food, clothing and shelter by their parents.
> 
> I know for certain that if either I or my brothers had decided we weren’t going to give 100% to our educational activities we’d have lost the food, shelter, etc... provided by our parents.



  BS.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> BS.



Excuse me? That is most definitely how I was brought up and how all children should be raised. Education is the ob of children. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  It would be helpful to get rid of the illegals and PAY our children for their school work.
> ...



  Just lovin that slavery.  Arent'cha.  To hell with what the parent's may or may not do.  When children do school "work," they should get paid for doing so.  Isn't that what capitalism is all about?  You do work and get paid for it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



  Dressing nicer?
I'm no talking enough money to go buy a new pair of Jordans.
   If they dont get at least a B they get nothing.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


no 
1. many people would be against it--much harder to convince people to be for it
2. some communities do not have the $$$$ for it as much as others 
3. there is no guarantee this would work!!! there are* more *kids in the US--meaning more that could be [ are ] not as smart/different cultures-parental upbringing/etc
---- = the parents have a huge part in the ''intelligence''/education of the kids


> Like most aspects of human behavior and cognition, intelligence is a complex trait that is influenced by both genetic and environmental factors.





> Intelligence is also strongly influenced by the environment.


Is intelligence determined by genetics?


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > BS.
> ...



  And you don't think that it is possible for you to have been brought up in a bullshit manner?  Read post #70.  You also said that if you didn't do well in school, your parents would stop giving you food and shelter.  I find that unlikely.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Just lovin that slavery.  Arent'cha.  To hell with what the parent's may or may not do.  When children do school "work," they should get paid for doing so.  Isn't that what capitalism is all about?  You do work and get paid for it.



My father and I had a conversation about this, relative to not being paid for chores around his house when I was about 14. I was told that if I didn’t care for the situation I could pack up everything I owned and leave.

After packing a bag I was stopped at the door to make sure I didn’t have any of His property in my bag. As he rightfully pointed out, there was nothing in the bag (including the bag itself) that I had actually made the money to buy. It was all His.

I got “paid” by being fed, clothed and housed.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> And you don't think that it is possible for you to have been brought up in a bullshit manner?  Read post #70.  You also said that if you didn't do well in school, your parents would stop giving you food and shelter.  I find that unlikely.



No. I said if we didn’t give 100% to our education we would have been thrown out. I was a B- student in high school. My brothers were both A level students. All 3 of us gave 100%. My 100% just wasn’t A level, for several reasons.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2018)

fncceo said:


> We do pay them to go to school.  We pay them with room and board, clothing, computers, video games, phones, bikes, toys, comic books, model kits, trading cards, and cars.
> 
> Going to school is an awesome job and you still get paid even if you suck at it.


The damn worst thing is we have to give them terlit paper...


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  What you have to understand is that slaver never went away.  It just changed form.  It is like the French novelist Alphonse Karr said.  Which basically was, "The more things change, the more they stay the same."  And there is one thing you can always count on from a slave master.  Which is to CRACK THAT FUCKING WHIP! Those who don't do as well shouldn't receive nothing.  If that is how it is going to be, they shouldn't even have to show up.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2018)

In Missouri, kids are paid to attend summer school. One hundred bucks for perfect attendence in a thirty day program...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


At least a new Kabota tractor fer Dad.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  First, how hard could it be to convince anybody in our capitalist system that if you do work you should get paid for it.  Next, screw the communities.  The country has the money for it.  Next, you shouldn't need any sort of guarantee that if you do work you should get paid for it. To hell with whether or not it will "work."  It is just the fair thing to do.  As for parents and intelligence, read post #37.


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Just lovin that slavery.  Arent'cha.  To hell with what the parent's may or may not do.  When children do school "work," they should get paid for doing so.  Isn't that what capitalism is all about?  You do work and get paid for it.
> ...



  Sounds like your dad was pretty fucked up.  All that aside, don't you think it would have caused a little less strife if you actually got paid to go to school?


----------



## fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't think that it is possible for you to have been brought up in a bullshit manner?  Read post #70.  You also said that if you didn't do well in school, your parents would stop giving you food and shelter.  I find that unlikely.
> ...



  Maybe you just weren't "receiving the whip" material.  If so, I commend you.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> [L]Sounds like your dad was pretty fucked up.  All that aside, don't you think it would have caused a little less strife if you actually got paid to go to school?



Not at all. Both of my parents were professional educators for parts of their working lives. 

There would have been far more strife if I’d been paid. My attitude toward school wouldn’t have changed, but there wouldn’t have been anything to hold me accountable. I’d have been dead or in prison before I turned 19 instead of off to college and a career that’s allowed me to support myself and my family.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Maybe you just weren't "receiving the whip" material.  If so, I commend you.



No. I have a minor learning disability and since I knew what I wanted to do for a career by the end of my Freshman year in high school anything that didn’t promote that end didn’t get as much attention as it should have. 25 years later I do regret some of it.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


this is simple:
300 mil is a lot different than 5.5 mil
no comparison


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*Who says their health care system is collapsing.*

Reality.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


His parents were as psychotic as he is.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah, that's a great idea for all 5 students across the country that can actually do that.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

hjmick said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > As for the illegals, it wouldn't bother me if they stuck a stick of dynamite up the ass of each one and lit it. As for the negroes, even paying them might not help. For one reason, their species is probably too stupid.
> ...


*Only Inferior People Believe in Racial Equality*

If your feralphile clique doesn't believe in the Bell Curve, that makes you a dumbbell.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*Unpaid Education Gets Us Mostly the Shallow End of the Talent Pool*

Whatever IQ would be the cutoff for those we need to motivate to take the jobs we need them for.  Every college graduate today could be replaced by someone smarter who was too turned off to graduate.  So it is unproductive to say, for example, "We need 30,000 biochemists," because what we actually need are the 30,000 with the most potential for biochemistry, which is a different talent pool from what we are getting now.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*Jealousy of Those Who Could Benefit Everybody Is Foolishly Selfish*

Their employers and society in general get far more than the graduates do.  Your pretending the situation is like an imaginary major in Casino Gambling, where only the graduate would benefit.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*Coolie College Doesn't Follow the Rules About Basic Economic Incentives*

Easy.  Just like attracting people to other jobs, the most valuable human resources should get paid more as college students than they can expect from any other job at that age.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 9, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Whatever IQ would be the cutoff for those we need to motivate to take the jobs we need them for.  Every college graduate today could be replaced by someone smarter who was too turned off to graduate.  So it is unproductive to say, for example, "We need 30,000 biochemists," because what we actually need are the 30,000 with the most potential for biochemistry, which is a different talent pool from what we are getting now.



Are you suggesting we TELL students what career path thechave to take rather than letting them freely choose?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

fandango said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Conformists Rely on What They're Told to Think As a Substitute for Logic*

Slavish bootlickers are too Low IQ to change both sides of the equation, so they tried to pull a fast one on you. It's the same with saying that baseball can afford to pay the most talented high-school graduates up front to go through its equivalent of college education (the minor leagues) because it only needs a few hundred prospects.  But how does that not apply to all other businesses, which need a thousand times as many but are a thousand times as wealthy when taken all together?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*Unlike Today's Unmotivating Structure, This Will Get the Best and Get Them to Study*

As a substitute for paying taxes, their future employers would fund individual recruits.


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > [L]Sounds like your dad was pretty fucked up.  All that aside, don't you think it would have caused a little less strife if you actually got paid to go to school?
> ...



  Why would that have caused more strife.  Because your parent's would have said "We didn't get it, why should you." To which, if you were smart enough, you could have replied with "Things change."  Next, if you got used to having a little extra cash, that would have held you accountable.  Also, what if you were actually PAID to go to college.  Don't you think that would have made it a little more likely to happen?


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you just weren't "receiving the whip" material.  If so, I commend you.
> ...



  So you think that the sick instead of the carrot was the best approach for you?


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



  Bullshit!  Consider this.  The U.S. is a very large country rich with natural resources and arable land.  And we have a population of about 319 million people.  Germany (Sieg Hiel) is a much smaller country with far less of everything.  Their population is about 81 million.  The total yearly value of U.S. exports is about 1 trillion, 612 billion.  The total yearly value of Germany's exports is 1 trillion, 492 billion.  We are a third world country compared to them alone.  That is why they provide free college educations and universal health care.  Among many other things.


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Do you mean the same kind of "reality" that says that during WW II, the Germans were the bad guys?  If you want to know some real realities about health care, watch the documentary "Sicko."  I don't agree with everything it says. But it does make some very good points.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2018)

--LOL


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



  I can't really agree.  Once you know something, it is human nature to become good at it.  At least most of the time. Maybe I am wrong, but I am guessing that a bad biochemist is better than none at all.  Also, what if the U.S. needed 300,000 guitar players.  Would it be necessary that they all played like Allen Holdsworth?


----------



## fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



  No.  Employers should still pay their taxes.  To help pay children to go to school.  You could also think of it as a paid apprenticeship.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 9, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



No, the reality that their heath care system is busting their budget and making people wait in long lines for sub par care.

*If you want to know some real realities about health care, watch the documentary "Sicko."  *

Did Moore say we needed to be more like Cuba?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 9, 2018)

fandango said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


Dude...give up.  He is a psychotic nut who wants to live in the tenth century.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 9, 2018)

fandango said:


> So you think that the sick instead of the carrot was the best approach for you?



Exactly. I didn’t care about most of the available carrots.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

hjmick said:


> This is a joke, right? This is a joke thread...




Sock account. Some d-bag who used to spam this nonsense endlessly.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 10, 2018)

Anathema said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever IQ would be the cutoff for those we need to motivate to take the jobs we need them for.  Every college graduate today could be replaced by someone smarter who was too turned off to graduate.  So it is unproductive to say, for example, "We need 30,000 biochemists," because what we actually need are the 30,000 with the most potential for biochemistry, which is a different talent pool from what we are getting now.
> ...


*We Don't Owe a Living to Those Who Own the World*

Sure, those who don't want to be recruited and get a high student salary by signing a contract can always live like teenagers afraid to grow up, working part-time low-wage jobs to pay for their dreary student lifestyle, if that's what they believe "freedom" means.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Plutes Never Walk Their Talk*

Slavish college graduates who make a lot of money are more likely to subconsciously admit they should have been paid when they give their brats a high allowance and paid-up tuition.  So we shouldn't believe their preaching, because they don't practice it by telling their privileged spawn what they push on everybody else, "Work your way through college.  If you can't stand living like that, join the Army and get the GI Bill."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*The University Is Primarily Designed for Richkids Living off an Allowance*

We're stuck with the shallow end of the talent pool because of being generic, filling some quota with wannabes. That's why they're not paid a student salary; they aren't worth anything.  We can't afford to have inferior people in superior positions just because unpaid education doesn't attract enough talent.  So you're begging the question by attaching the solution to the status quo.

Another undeniable proof that this situation is unnatural is that, in my generation, 18-year-olds had to be threatened with death in Vietnam in order to get enough of them to go to college.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*Blue Chips, Not Bluebloods and Brownnoses*

Just because all GreedHeads care about is making money doesn't mean they're smart enough to know how to. Even without the tax substitute, if an employer recruited the smartest high-school graduates in the country and paid them to learn what he needs, he would dominate his sector within a few years.  It would be like an NFL team getting the entire first round of draft picks.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




If you want to relate that to education, admit the fact that a doctor doesn't earn a living until he is 26 years old.  So he is a Mama's Boy who was afraid to grow up.  All that produces is crooks, quacks, and crackpots.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Sure, those who don't want to be recruited and get a high student salary by signing a contract can always live like teenagers afraid to grow up, working part-time low-wage jobs to pay for their dreary student lifestyle, if that's what they believe "freedom" means.



There shouldn’t be a student salary to begin with. I never had a job as a high schooler or while in college (except summers). My job was going to school and my pay was the food, clothing and shelter my parents provided.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...





SPAM alert. 10000000000000 times the same bullshit. Students are NOT going to be paid to go to school no matter how many times you spam your spam. People with any sense will continue to see the value of education.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...






Worst inferiority complex ever ^^^^^^


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 10, 2018)

I have known some parents to reward their kids with money for good grades.  It usually provided a good incentive.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 10, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I have known some parents to reward their kids with money for good grades.  It usually provided a good incentive.



My brothers and I were rewarded for good grades by being able to do after school activities, play sports, etc.... We were rewarded  for poor grades by having to show my parents our homework and progress reports from our teachers every night.


----------



## fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Busting their budget?  BS


Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Does that mean you saw the documentary or not.  But don't tell me here.  If you want to talk about universal health care, I just started a thread for that in the healthcare section.  It is called "How to afford universal health care."  Tell me if you ever saw "Sicko" there.


----------



## fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



  Sooner or later, anybody should tire of being told why they are wrong.


----------



## fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Anathema said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > So you think that the sick instead of the carrot was the best approach for you?
> ...



  You sound like a masochist. Using both the carrot and stick approach works best.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



I wouldn't waste your money on any of Moore's crap.


----------



## fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Is that how you usually resolve issues?  Close your eyes?  Try watching it.  You might learn something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



* Busting their budget?  BS*

_Government raided £1bn from NHS maintenance budget to keep service going_
_The swoop on the fund means money for new equipment, cybersecurity and modern facilities shrank by 8 per cent last year_

_…._
_“Years of underinvestment have left buildings crumbling and equipment out of date and today’s announcement just stores up more problems for the future.”...._

_Government raided £1bn from NHS budget for maintenance and repairs just to keep the lights on_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 10, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



I should open my eyes to Moore saying our healthcare system should take lessons from Cuba?

That is hilarious!!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 11, 2018)

Anathema said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, those who don't want to be recruited and get a high student salary by signing a contract can always live like teenagers afraid to grow up, working part-time low-wage jobs to pay for their dreary student lifestyle, if that's what they believe "freedom" means.
> ...


*The Way You Stole a Job From Someone More Talented Who Wanted to Grow Up*

Living off Mommy and Daddy will stunt the maturity of anyone over 18.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Way You Stole a Job From Someone More Talented Who Wanted to Grow Up*
> 
> Living off Mommy and Daddy will stunt the maturity of anyone over 18.



I went away to college at age 18. I spent my one summer at home, working. When I moved back home after graduation (Assoc. Degree), I paid room and board to my parents for 3 years before I got my own place.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Time to Quit Whining and Make Some Vintage Wine*

Tell that to the hypocritical Plutocrats, who make sure Junior has an allowance that is equivalent to having a full-time job.  That, of course, has nothing to do with merit.  It's just another unearned entitlement for those who win at Sperm Bingo. 

The rules the dynastics make to give their worthless spawn an overwhelming advantage would be nullified in a man's country.  We far outnumber those spoiled pukes and can crush them like grapes.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Ironically, the Oedipus Complex Is Only Believed in a Mama's Boy Profession*

Using a psychiatric term, you are citing permanently immature quacks who didn't earn a living until they were 30 years old.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...








 A glorious peoples revolution comrade?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...






 Good luck with your community college surgeon, comrade.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Are you on crack?


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  What does it tell you that "NHS" had that kind of funding to be taken from it.


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  You are making claims about a documentary that you never saw.  How about doing us all a favor and shutting the fuck up until you do.


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



  If only we paid them to go to college.  Then your argument wouldn't hold much weight.  Also, if their parent's weren't rich, they wouldn't have massive student loans to pay off.  Which as I'm sure you know, would be making any "living" they were making after graduating much less.  And who knows for how long.  Unfortunately, our whole economic system revolves around debt.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

fandango said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




 If only everyone in the world had the exact same amount of material goods. If only everyone wore identical jumpsuits, and had plastic surgery to look exactly the same, and had implants in their brains to think the right thoughts and act the right way. Oh, if only everything where the idiotic communist fantasies of some ignorant buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

What a crime that the children of rich people have their parents pay to buy them a new car, while less wealthy people have to take out an auto loan and pay it back overtime to buy a car for themselves. Both need a car, each gets one in the way they are able according to their situation. Oh, what a crime oh wait, it’s not a crime, it’s just fucking life. Get over it.


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> What a crime that the children of rich people have their parents pay to buy them a new car, while less wealthy people have to take out an auto loan and pay it back overtime to buy a car for themselves. Both need a car, each gets one in the way they are able according to their situation. Oh, what a crime oh wait, it’s not a crime, it’s just fucking life. Get over it.



  I wonder if I would be banned for telling you what a contrary, obstinate worm you are.  Is this how things work in your pea brain?  "The wealthy can get ice in the summer.  The poor can get it in the winter.  So everything balances out."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



It tells me that their buildings and equipment are falling apart, in order to pay day-to-day expenses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*You are making claims about a documentary that you never saw.  *

Did Moore say we could learn things from Cuba's "healthcare" system?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2018)

fandango said:


> I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> 
> Like it or not, we live in a push button instant gratification world.  And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.
> 
> ...



Good idea.  I'm owed a lot of back pay.  I'll take it in a lump sum.

Mostly for pain and suffering.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2018)

fncceo said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Except that wasn't a plastic ruler, it was a long wooden stick, the original analogue pointer, with a bullet-shaped rubber tip on the end.  And all it "motivated" was learning to have quick reflexes, because when the Penguin was on the other side of the room using that stick to whack the shit out of a child, that bullet-shaped rubber point came off and would carom in unpredictable directions.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

fandango said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What a crime that the children of rich people have their parents pay to buy them a new car, while less wealthy people have to take out an auto loan and pay it back overtime to buy a car for themselves. Both need a car, each gets one in the way they are able according to their situation. Oh, what a crime oh wait, it’s not a crime, it’s just fucking life. Get over it.
> ...




 It’s how things work in the real world, Junior. If you don’t like it take a few more drugs, close your eyes in mama’s basement, and hide from the real world a little longer. No other options.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Karl Marx Was the Sex Slave of a Patty Hearst Type Duchess*

Commies are the spoiled brats of your business heroes, sucker, the ones you bootlickers gladly take a pay cut for (neglecting your own kids),so your boss can buy them brand-new cars at age 16.  Their whole ideology is based on a self-obsessed hatred of Daddy for buying their love.   It is not the opposite of Capitalism, no matter how many times your Masters tell you it is.  It is a powerplay by those whose plutocratic Daddies told them they were Born to Rule.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*A Country That Pays for Grades Will Dominate This Century's Economy*

You fans of slave education are getting quacks who wouldn't have made it past community college if they had to compete with those who deserved to be paid for their natural talent.  You think that if someone gets rewarded with a good job, he has to be punished first by your system's educational indentured servitude.  But your Masters tell you to blame lawyers for the price of malpractice insurance instead of the incompetence of the doctors your system produces.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Unpaid Education Is an Insult to Intelligence*

Your Mama's Boy education only produces crackpots, so I guess you IQ-haters like crack dealers to steal the jobs of people you are jealous of.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*If High IQs Weren't Such Escapists and Cowards, They'd Use Their Brains Solely to Get Revenge.  They Owe the Rest of You Nothing.*

At age 18, Derek Jeter got a million dollars to put himself through baseball's equivalent of college education.  Over and above that and his salary for 20 years, the Yankees' profit was over $200 million.  So the corporations are foolish and selfish for not paying the talented up front.  They're run by dumb jock bullies who think treating smartkids like freaks and losers is the best way to make money off them. 

 One gutless genius (Kary Mullis) got a $30,000 bonus from his corporate owners, which they then sold the rights to his invention (polymerase chain reaction) for $300,000,000.  So the actual producer, without whom the invention wouldn't exist, got one penny for every $100 the plutocratic parasites stole.  That is the end result of the attitude that supports unpaid education, which is enabled by mind control ordered by the mooching upper classes..


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


*Suckers Tricked Into Licking Their Own Chains*

Bootlickers of the Plutes Who Wear the Boots have to justify their pathetic submissiveness by calling anybody who criticizes their Masters "Communists!"  Even more pathetic is the fact that the Liberals, Progressives, and Communists are all run by the sons of the same rich people the bootlickers worship.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Bath salts?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> What a crime that the children of rich people have their parents pay to buy them a new car, while less wealthy people have to take out an auto loan and pay it back overtime to buy a car for themselves. Both need a car, each gets one in the way they are able according to their situation. Oh, what a crime oh wait, it’s not a crime, it’s just fucking life. Get over it.


*Serfs Up!*

Bootlickers hate their Daddies for not getting rich and spoiling them.  That makes them wannabe Preppies, ready to defend their imaginary brothers-through-adoption.  In war, such class traitors are proud to die taking a rich kid's place.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 12, 2018)

Pay children to go to school, blame victims for what criminals do and wonder why society has fallen so far...

No, children will never be paid to go to school and anyone wishinh for this, well let me just say no!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



You've been spamming too long. It has melted your brain. At this point, your stupidshit posts don't even make a bit of sense. Get some help.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*How It Works for Those Who Get Rich Off Other People's Work*

The status quo you are pushing is the way the guillotine-fodder plutocrats and their decadent heirs make it to be.  It can change at any time that the majority wakes up from the going-nowhere nightmare you desperately want them to accept.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...





I got news for ya, headcase, the workers of the world ain’t uniting around your mental illness.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



Forward, to our glorious socialist revolution, eh comrade?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Team/Reward Concept*

He's the product of our mind-numbing education, don't expect much but brain-dead repetition of what he's told to think.  He's the kind of economic cannon fodder the business elitists want, even though their domain will eventually collapse because of it.

Rather than pay younger students for their grades, we who care about our country's future should consider another natural motivation.  Divide the class into teams and quiz frequently.  The team with the highest score will get Friday off from school; the lowest one will have to come in on Saturday.  High individual scorers from four grades older will get paid to teach the Saturday classes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> 
> Like it or not, we live in a push button instant gratification world.  And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.
> 
> ...


And this is why you never snort peyote then post


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Do you pretend like this often?  What it should have told you was that they had that kind of money to be taken from it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*What it should have told you was that they had that kind of money to be taken from it. *

It tells me that if they're raiding their maintenance fund, their heath care system is busting their budget and making people wait in long lines for sub par care.


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Why don't you watch it and find out you moron.  What he did was take some 9-11 heroes to Guantanamo to get medical care from the U.S. base there.  After all, terrorists they were holding there were getting good medical treatment. So why not do so for 9-11 responders.  But that didn't work out.  So he took them to Cuba.  There they got the medical treatment they weren't getting here.  For FREE!  Though there was one person why had to buy some medicine.  They had to pay a few pennies on the dollar for it.  Where here, it cost many many many dollars.  So I guess I better end this here.  Before I start hurling vile and repugnant (but true) insults at you that will surely get me banned.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



*Why don't you watch it and find out*

Because Moore is a whiney, idiotic twat. Are you Michael Moore?

Or are you a different whiney, idiotic twat?


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  In other words, "Crack that fucking whip!"  Sorry.  But I just can't agree.  Average children need to be taught in an average way.  Not at the speed that the smartest are able to do and not at the speed the dumbest are able to do.  But at a speed that everybody should be able to keep up with.

  Also, when it comes to genius, I remember hearing of an idiot savant who had a photographic memory.  He was able to scan two pages at a time and remember it.  But he was still an idiot.

  I also remember seeing a part from an old TV show that they decided to rebroadcast.  They had a magazine rack with about 8 magazines on an upper shelf and 8 on a lower shelf. Apparently they had some guy who wasn't an idiot quickly read them all. back stage.  On stage the MC would pick up a random magazine.  He would say something like "On page 16, the third paragraph down on the right, what does it say."  And the guy would tell him.  Or he would grab another magazine and say something like, "On page 7, in the lower left hand side, there is a picture.  What does the picture show."  He would tell him what it was.  Etc.  Everybody would probably like children to be able to learn like that.  But the vast majority can't.


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  If you never saw any of his documentaries, how would you know.  I don't agree with everything he says.  But he does make some good points.  Why don't you just give up and start telling me how human caused global warming isn't real. Or maybe how in WW II, the Nazis were the bad guys.  That should be good for a hoot.


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pay children to go to school, blame victims for what criminals do and wonder why society has fallen so far...
> 
> No, children will never be paid to go to school and anyone wishinh for this, well let me just say no!



  Paying children a little something for their school WORK isn't anything close to blaming victims for what criminals do.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...




... ?

And who do YOU think were the “bad guys,” patient #1642008465?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




 This stupid idea has been rejected again and again, but still you continue to spam this forum with the same old nonsense over and over.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*The Rulers Have a Desperate Need for Help in Humiliating the Ruled*

You're afraid that if I keep it up, your idols' top-heavy tyranny will topple.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Reds Are Bluebloods, the Class You Adore*


Marx's wife was ranked high enough among your idolized HeirHead guillotine-fodder to have married the Kaiser, the Czar, or the King of England.  Commies are the spawn of Capitalists.  Different speeches with the same goal of elitist absolutism.  Those of us who believe in democracy must expose your bootlicking lies.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this the mental health forum?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




 Oh yeah, you are changing the world with your little posts here, loony tune.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



All you have to lose are your chains, eh comrade?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*The Commie Term "Bourgeois" Originally Meant "Those Who Did Not Inherit Their Money"  *

Another dupe who refuses to realize that Leftists are unconscious agents of the Right Wing they were born in.  By the way, Diploma Dumbo, _they _can never refer to a singular like "another dupe."  The illogical grammar of you brain-dead conformists is consistent with your illogical politics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Kill the greedy kulaks, eh comrade?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*The Mirror Image of a Trailer-Park Republican*

Moore is a traitor to his birth-class who idolizes the Preppy Progressives.  All his life, he has desperately sought to be accepted by the JFK clones.  Most talk about medical care misses the point, anyway.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

fandango said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Yet You Have No Problem With Kids Looking Up To Star Athletes If They Care About Sports*

Their will be parity of IQs among the teams.  Would you have a sports team change the rules for each player; for example, an untalented one would get two bases if he hit a single?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Smug As a Bug in a Rug, Until Squished*

The world ruled by the lovers of Butt Boys for the Bosses is collapsing on its own; it only need a little push from Little Old Me.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 13, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*The University Is Designed for Richkids Living Off an Allowance*

Lenin was the son of a Czarist noble.  Any real worker who follows the Campus Commie Scum is deluded by the fantasy of "richkids on our side."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



Moore is a whiney, idiotic twat.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...





 There may be a blockage in your oxygen tank.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...





 Little old you can’t even influence bingo night. Shut the fuck up and eat your Jell-O.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



More likely, an artery in his brain.


----------



## fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  You probably wouldn't take my word for it.  But maybe you would take the word of somebody who knew far, Far, FAR better than you.


----------



## fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...





The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



  If you want to know something that doesn't miss the point, send me a PM.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2018)

fandango said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...






 Why don’t you try answering the question directly?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 13, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well, until the orderlies catch him again, anyway.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*At Least Bootlickers Aren't Anal-Retentive*

That's to block out the methane from all the farts you political blowhards emit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...





If you were wondering if your posts had become coherent yet, the answer is no.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Slime Oozed Out of the Womb of a Plute's Trophy Wife*

Your Preppy heroes got where they are solely because they won at Sperm Bingo.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


*Brainwashed Against Brains by Your King Apes*

Freudian slip indicating that you simian Low-IQs are jealous of people with brains.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


*Kochist Cuckoos*

Proof that you wannabe bulldykes identify with Nurse Ratched.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Birdbrains Reciting the Lies Their Owners Tell Them*

Perhaps I should learn Parrotese.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



People with brains? I thought you were talking about yourself for a second.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Start with English.


Perhaps you should take your meds as prescribed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




You realize your communist fantasies will NEVER come true, right comrade?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



OK nimrod!  How do you divide these teams?  Any educator would know there would be no good results from this weird fantasy you keep pushing.  You would have been in school every Saturday under your own system.  Who is teaching these Saturday classes?  I'm sure the tooth fairy, Easter bunny , and Santa Claus would volunteer their time and effort!  Who else?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 14, 2018)

fandango said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



You do know that Guantanamo is a U.S, naval base in Cuba and no one gets in there without permission.  There is no way to get to the bas except by sea or by air, and there are no commercial flights of shipping allowed.  If what you claim was said is factual, he lied!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 15, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Is this even English?


----------



## fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  Did you not read what I said?  I said that Michael Moore tried to take some U.S. citizens to Guantanamo, but it DIDN"T WORK OUT.  Did I really need to add that they did indeed try to take a boat in?  But an alarm sounded and they turned the boat around and left the area.

  Now that having been said, watch the documentary.  I don't agree with absolutely everything in it.  But there are many good points made in it.  Though what all this has to do with paying children to go to school, I don't know.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 15, 2018)

fandango said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...



"Didn't work out" is incredibly vague.I'm sorry your ability to write sucks.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Just As Your God Sent a Flood to Wipe Out the Toxic Herd*

You mindless conformists are incapable of understanding what motivates you, but your instincts drive you to fear those with brains as a threat to your unevolved existence.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...





 In that case, you don’t have to worry about anyone fearing you.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Mind-Raping Professors*

The Mamas' Boys who go to college because they're afraid to grow up take peds


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...






 You failed out of middle school, didn’t you?  You really need to seek professional help for your inferiority complex.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Doped, Duped, and Dumped*

Your biggest fantasy is that the Communists are unconnected to your Masters.  But Communists are your Masters' sons; they fear that democracy will abolish their class, so they take over populist movements.  A wannabe Preppie like you should feel glad you weren't adopted by some plutocrat.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 16, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > fandango said:
> ...


*Simple Simian Says*

You reveal your true DNA as a Neanderthal hybrid.  Only apish dummies would be unable to read my last sentence, where I state who will teach the Saturday classes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Oh no! The capitalists also own the communists?
Who is going to take down the Man with you?
Or are you flying solo?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




You have no idea what you think you are talking about at this point.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





There is something wrong in his jello.


----------



## fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  And I'm sorry that you need more information at times than is necessary.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Not enough thorazine.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Your idea is so ludicrous, no one with half of a brain thought you were serious!  

There are such things as child labor laws.  Anyone under the age required by law would be in violation, dumbass!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*The Full-Blooded Neanderthals Didn't Die Out, They Were Killed Off*

I'm not worried about any humans; it's the behavior of the subhumans who cripple us from early childhood.  But anyone who chooses to become a nerd in reaction to the grunts and howling of the Neanderthal hybrids is a cowardly deserter and must be bashed by proud smartkids as much as he is bashed by dumb jock bullies.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*As If Over-Inclusive Laws Can't Be Changed—Typical Low-IQ Bullying Rebuttal*

The plutocrats make those laws so that those who weren't born rich never grow up.  If we don't get material rewards from childhood on, we will use our brains to hack into their brats' trust funds.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 17, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...






Code blue, full mental breakdown.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*The Specious Spectrum of Special-Purpose Entities*

Everything the plutocrats tell you that the Jews do reveals what they themselves are doing.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Voodoo Trolling*

You have to mumble some mumbo-jumbo in hopes that it will drive away ideas that threaten your smug stupidity.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 17, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Maestrobation*

Code Blueblood, economic boytoys of HeirHead perverts howling to protect their anointed Masters.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



The rich people, the Commies and the Jews are all ganging up on you?
And you can't win, even though you're smarter than all of them?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 17, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...






 Ideas? What ideas? All you are doing is adding more spam to the form with incoherent nonsense. Time to get a grip, Drooly.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 18, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Conformity Is Deformity*

I won, just by having an independent mind, unlike your bird-brain parroting.  It would really depress me to look up to any intellectual authority.

Because of your insults and ingratitude, we owe you nothing.  We could have cured cancer 50 years ago, but your dying species gave us no reason to save it.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 18, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Primates' Primal Scream*

We never should have taught you baboons to read and write.  You can only react to intelligence with feral grunts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...







Full-on Funny Farm time.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...







 Let’s find out. Post something intelligent.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 18, 2018)

fncceo said:


> We do pay them to go to school.  We pay them with room and board, clothing, computers, video games, phones, bikes, toys, comic books, model kits, trading cards, and cars.
> 
> Going to school is an awesome job and you still get paid even if you suck at it.


We raised our sons with the attitude their schooling was important and to be taken seriously.  They were expected to work hard and excel and knew if they slipped they lost phone, TV, leisure activities, etc. until they got things straightened out.  Not much of that though as they all did well in school right through their college days.  It wasn’t rocket science on our part.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 18, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



DUDE!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*Who's Your Keeper?*

That's what all zoo monkeys think of the humans who laugh at them.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 19, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Why Trolls Are Called "Nags"*

The only post fit for a farm animal like you is a hitching post.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2018)

Mental decay troll ^^^^^^


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 20, 2018)

fandango said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Pay kids that can get A's and B's on tests without going to class.  Then save money on teacher's salaries because the kids don't need them.
> ...



Your comment makes no sense to me.  The students can do the book work without the teacher and probably faster than with a teacher that must deal with an entire class.  So society saves on work the teacher does not have to do.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 20, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Are you on an absinthe bender?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 20, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Was that you I saw in the park last week, arguing with a maple tree?


----------



## fandango (Jul 31, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Jarlaxle said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



  It would be nice if somebody got back on to the subject of paying children for their school WORK.


----------



## fandango (Jul 31, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...





psikeyhackr said:


> fandango said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



  Your reply to the post you commented on makes no sense.  The question still stands.  Why should children do school WORK for free.

  As far as doing book work without the teacher, that kind of reminds me of people who try to get a degree online. Apparently, in most instances, it just doesn't work.  With no teacher to ask questions to, it is apparently too easy to get lost.

  Also, in Finland, they have the most educated students in the world.  At the very least, they are in the top three. How did they do it?  They did away with home WORK!  Why that worked is because as most people know, if you want to get more work out of somebody, just treat them better. Despite the success in Finland, they should pay their students for what they do.  Who knows.  They might do even better.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2018)

Ignorant absurdity, spammed over and over again.


----------



## fandango (Aug 1, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Ignorant absurdity, spammed over and over again.



  I would ask you to back up your claims.  But I know you are unable to do so.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 1, 2018)

*PAY children to go to school! *

Stupid idea. No.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2018)

fandango said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant absurdity, spammed over and over again.
> ...




The fact that this idiocy will NEVER happen is my backup. There it goes again not happening.


----------



## AlexandraPerry (Aug 14, 2018)

As for me, the idea is interesting, and you could at least try to do so. It would be an interesting experiment. The fact that parents buy their children is not a salary; it's that they should provide their children. And so the children really can have an incentive to do something, make some effort. Let this be introduced not from the primary classes, but when the children are more conscious.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 14, 2018)

AlexandraPerry said:


> As for me, the idea is interesting, and you could at least try to do so. It would be an interesting experiment. The fact that parents buy their children is not a salary; it's that they should provide their children. And so the children really can have an incentive to do something, make some effort. Let this be introduced not from the primary classes, but when the children are more conscious.



Someone needs help with writing.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AlexandraPerry said:
> 
> 
> > As for me, the idea is interesting, and you could at least try to do so. It would be an interesting experiment. The fact that parents buy their children is not a salary; it's that they should provide their children. And so the children really can have an incentive to do something, make some effort. Let this be introduced not from the primary classes, but when the children are more conscious.
> ...



Perhaps you should pay him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 14, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > AlexandraPerry said:
> ...



Good idea!


----------



## AlexandraPerry (Aug 15, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AlexandraPerry said:
> 
> 
> > As for me, the idea is interesting, and you could at least try to do so. It would be an interesting experiment. The fact that parents buy their children is not a salary; it's that they should provide their children. And so the children really can have an incentive to do something, make some effort. Let this be introduced not from the primary classes, but when the children are more conscious.
> ...


Yes, I agree with you. But, I'm working on it.


----------



## regent (Aug 15, 2018)

It should be retroactive, and checks to former students should be sent immediately, perhaps with interest? And what of the parents? The real burden of schools and education is on the parents, should they not be paid also? This should be a bonanza for the Trump administration.


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Sep 8, 2018)

fandango said:


> I know what it is like for any slave loving capitalist out there.  They all want something for nothing.  You expect children to learn learn learn (often bullshit) for free.  (I say sarcastically)  "That's right.  Crack that fuckin whip!"  Then there are all of the parent's expenses.  Such as providing their children with things like shoes.  Which as a small child I remember having to go a whole summer without.  As you can imagine, on rainy days it was even more unplesant.
> 
> Like it or not, we live in a push button instant gratification world.  And you expect children to go through 12 years of school work for nothing?  That's obscene!  Also, many children don't get any sort of allowance at all.  Though as a child, I used to.  Every sunday we were given fifty cents to go see a movie.  Which wasn't much.
> 
> ...



Paying kids to go to school? No problem is we have a lot parents who should of never been parents out there. They spoil their kids rotten, have no discipline in the house, little Johnny wears the pants in the family not his pushover father, we have a lot of parents who just don't seem to care about their child or education. 

As far as paying kids to go to college and over saturating the amount of college grads than there already are will only devalue a college degree to begin with. We need less kids going to colleges more going into trade schools and apprenticeships.

There is a reason there is a nursing shortage not only is it a very hard job, but Nursing degrees tend to be very hard to get. If the Nursing degree was as easy as say a degree is Business Administration there would be no shortage of nurses. The difficulty in nursing school and how difficult it is to get accepted into a good nursing school creates a shortage of nurses. It is very hard to get accepted in a good Nursing program to begin with. I thought about it, but you need like a 4.00 college GPA and great grades in all the really hard Science classes even to have a chance to get admitted into a Nursing program.

I knew a guy who got a Business Degree with me who had flunked out of Nursing School. He told me a degree in Business was a joke compared to how hard his Nursing classes were. All kinds of people were dropping out of it way too hard.


----------

